# Early Winter



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Today i saw on accuweather's website that early winter could be mild for the northeast  , then the cold air should come after december :crying:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Kind of like - "It might snow in Nov and Dec unless it doesn't with possibility of lower temps and snow in Jan and Feb with potential for snow in March up to April."

For this people get paid?


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds like last year all over again!!!!!:crying:


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

last year with about 10 more storms and a few more saltings would be nice

ps ford plower your right on the wawa cofffee thing


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

andrewlawnrangr;407907 said:


> last year with about 10 more storms and a few more saltings would be nice
> 
> ps ford plower your right on the wawa cofffee thing


I hope not for here. We didn't get much more than the two 12" that were wet and heavy. One was so late in the season (April), some didn't even want it plowed and just waited for all 13" to melt. Only took a couple days.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I See the change happening earlier this year...Last night they had Flurries just north of us...woke up this morning and It was 1 degre cel.
My votes In for a early winter
Hey Mick...what did you do all summer...LOL


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Daner;412953 said:


> Hey Mick...what did you do all summer...LOL


Cut &split wood for the woodstove

Dragged up trees from the woodlot to cut/split for next year

Got Magic Salt mixed and ready for self use and sale

Started a freight broker business

Set up a new office

Got the new truck and plow ready for winter

Went to work for a day at a regular job until I realized it wasn't as advertised

Smoothed out the driveway

Cleared quite a bit of the woodlot of scrub trees/brush

Getting a storage area ready for the plow/sander for next Spring

Rearranged the garage (bigger deal than it sounds)

Enjoyed retirement


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mick;412990 said:


> Cut &split wood for the woodstove
> 
> Dragged up trees from the woodlot to cut/split for next year
> 
> ...


It definately sounds like you live by the line in your signature!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Mick;412990 said:


> Cut &split wood for the woodstove
> 
> Dragged up trees from the woodlot to cut/split for next year
> 
> ...


You were a busy busy man this summer...:waving: Have a good winter coming Mick


----------

